
NFC Ring - dredmorbius
http://nfcring.com
======
dredmorbius
The concept of a worn physical authentication token, along the lines of a
historical signet ring, has struck me for a while as a probably ideal
direction for identity / authentication to go.

It turns out there's product in the space already. (And a few earlier HN
submissions, though little discussion.)

